# Got Questions on How to transfer From Local 134,chicago to Local 5 pittsburgh?



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Transfer/traveler Questions?*

*Transfer/traveler Questions?* Im from chicago and my wife and I are looking to move to pittsburgh, so i was wondering what the travelling procedures where? any help would be apreciated, thank you!!!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

from what I know you would need to find out what certifications you need to work there. Then you go out there and sign book 2 and wait for your job call. make sure you read up on all of there call out procedures, everyone is different. Call out there to see if their books are even moving though


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks! but what certifications would they need? im a commercial A card?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> thanks! but what certifications would they need? im a commercial A card?


Local city license?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

local 5 does not require one, either does chicago 134. the contractor has to have the license.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not sure about the areas you are talking about, but the local jurisdictions determine who needs a license in many areas not the local union. Pittsburgh may only require a Masters for the contractor?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok! do you know where i can find out?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

is there a web site where i can find this out?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> is there a web site where i can find this out?


No and no one one else is posting, I'd call the local in the morning.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> does anyone have any experience with traveling? thanks!!!


The first thing is to give up your allegiance to the Bears and become a Steelers fan and you should be alright travelling in the city of the 3 rivers.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yea! bears suck! go steelers!!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> yea! bears suck! go steelers!!


 
:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

do i need any special license in pittsburgh,that u know of?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I have no idea. I doubt it though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> do i need any special license in pittsburgh,that u know of?


 
The city web site does not list any for jopurneymen.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

so all I need is my union card and transfer papers?


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> so all I need is my union card and transfer papers?


You may want to go talk to your Business Agent or one of his representatives. What you are wanting to do is very difficult.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

why is it difficult? i thought anyone can travel


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> why is it difficult? i thought anyone can travel


Traveling is temporary working in another territory, transfer is permanent.

And try to use that shift key, it makes your posts easier to read and conveys that you have past the 6th grade.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> why is it difficult? i thought anyone can travel



Traveling and transferring 2 different things. Anyone can sign book 2 and wait their turn if they are putting out book 2. Transfering your ticket, highly unlikely.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> why is it difficult? i thought anyone can travel


I wish you and your wife the best. Traveling in this job market is extremelly hard as there are so many out of work. There would be many on book 2 and you dont want to sign any out of work books until you are laid off or not working.
If you want to try to get in this local permantly it is difficult as the membership has to vote to let you join their local. Again very diffiicult.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Local 5 requires only JW ticket to work in our jurisdiction (although we've accepted apprentices from sister locals to help them get their hours occasionally)... sign book 2, wait for the call. No state licensing in PA (yet), you are covered under the contractor's license and liability insurance when working in the city limits. You need your ERTS filled out @ 134 so your pension/annuity go back to your home local, and maybe a letter forwarded to 5 stating that you are a member in good standing. Traveling here? Sure... Mashing your ticket? Highly unlikely, as LNeutral said.. Most locals appreciate the temporary help, but permatramps (especially ones who sue for Book 1 status) are looked upon with some... scrutiny, shall we say? Moving into another local happens all the time, but there's tactful ways to be a guest.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Traveling is temporary working in another territory, transfer is permanent.
> 
> And try to use that shift key, it makes your posts easier to read and conveys that you have past the 6th grade.


Proper spelling also shows that you have "PASSED" (not "PAST") the sixth grade. :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Proper spelling also shows that you have "PASSED" (not "PAST") the sixth grade. :thumbsup:


It is painful obvious I went "past" instead of "passed" the 6th grade.:whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah sure try to make an excuse for your mistake.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Proper spelling also shows that you have "PASSED" (not "PAST") the sixth grade. :thumbsup:



I just passed gas. Steeler, your good at catching the spelling, were you an englamesh teacher in the past? Your like a pit bull on a poodle.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I just passed gas. Steeler, your good at catching the spelling, were you an englamesh teacher in the past? Your like a pit bull on a poodle.


No, actually I couldn't stand English in high school. When it came to writing theses or any other types of papers I simply wouldn't turn anything in and collect a big fat zero. That's why I ended up failing 12 grade and getting a G.ood E.nough D.iploma. But I've always been naturally gifted I guess with spelling and grammar and it's a pet peeve of mine that I exagerate now that I know everyone thinks it's kind of funny. 

So along with the help of Peter D, I like to point out others mistakes. :thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

steelersman said:


> No, actually I couldn't stand English in high school. When it came to writing theses or any other types of papers I simply wouldn't turn anything in and collect a big fat zero. That's why I ended up failing 12 grade and getting a G.ood E.nough D.iploma. But I've always been naturally gifted I guess with spelling and grammar and it's a pet peeve of mine that I exagerate now that I know everyone thinks it's kind of funny.
> 
> So along with the help of Peter D, I like to point out others mistakes. :thumbup:


Good work, keep it up. And it's exaggerate.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Good work, keep it up. And it's exaggerate.


oops!


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

drsparky said:


> It is painful obvious I went "past" instead of "passed" the 6th grade.:whistling2:


 
It is painfully obvious I drove through maine and ended up in Canadaaa.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

How many hours do I need to become book 1 status?


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> How many hours do I need to become book 1 status?


Sparks,

Please reconsider trying to jam your ticket into Local 5. This is not the way to win friends and may directly affect you in ways you cannot imagine.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

So... what you are telling me is nobody ever moves to a different city. I find that hard to believe!!!! 

How will it affect me???


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> So... what you are telling me is nobody ever moves to a different city. I find that hard to believe!!!!
> 
> How will it affect me???


...people move all the time. Just have a frank, honest conversation with the BA and/or manpower dispatcher about your intentions and future plans. Maybe ask what they would like to see out of a traveling brother who plans on staying a while.. maybe offer services on any volunteer projects , like Christmas in April. It's not a big deal, just try to be a considerate guest. Myself, I'd sign Book 2 for the duration of my stay somewhere else, just out of principle, regardless of the hours required for Book 1 status... Portability is a major issue for us, and it doesn't seem like locals or the International have an effective or clear method for dealing with something that surely must happen all the time... My suggestion? A prospective "permatramp" works 1 year's worth of hours (off Book 2) in the local he/she's applying to get into, posting maybe $1000 good-faith bond at the beginning of that term and receiving it back at the end... No felonies or drug offenses during that period, then an evaluation with that local's E-Board at the completion of said probationary period. The local gets someone who is obviously committed to the trade and the area, and then just takes in one less apprentice the following year. Apprentices can be a crapshoot anyway... The flip side of this is the transferring of one's pension funds/annuity from one local to another. That could get messy, and would skew the numbers initially, as locals tend to only take in what they can support (unless you're from 712:laughing


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> How many hours do I need to become book 1 status?


..here's how a lot of guys view this question, regardless of what local they're in: "This local has 200 guys on the bench. I'm sitting at #100, needing a job. But because you worked x-number of hours here, you sit at #99, waiting for a job that I want, for a contractor MY local built up, to perform tasks I can do just as well... I've been here all my life. You moved here 10 months ago. And when the job's done, your retirement goes back to wherever you're from, while that retirement $ could have gone to a local hand. My local made dues money off you, but I have no idea if your ticket came out of a CrackerJack box."... I'm not trying to discourage you from traveling or moving, but some amount of etiquette is in order. I have no problem with travelers, as that usually means every local hand who wants to work IS working and we need the extra help... but that Book 1 status stuff can screw things up by saturating the labor pool big time when times get slow. That's why some type of mechanism is needed to let a tramp transfer a ticket if that is what they want, provided the local can absorb them. As I said, just take in one less apprentice the next year.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You could listen to Reggie,

Or you could sign Book 2, work non-union while you are waiting, keep it on the down-low, and then take a call to a mid-sized contractor who likes to hold on to their people. You might never see the books again, unless you decided to move again. 

I've never done this, probably would not do it, unless I had to, but have run into guys who have gone through similar situations. The union guys out there who hate the guts of organized hands and travelers usually don't have friends anyways. Your brother doesn't give a sh1t about anyone but himself.

The real problem is that there is no steady work anywhere. There are alot of steady hands on the hook everywhere, and the situation in a local could be alot worse than how bad the books look. 

I have been trying like hell to get work in neighboring locals that have a better situation, with calls going to Book 2, but I have been unsuccessful because guys who took short calls on Book 2 take their spot back, and Book 1 has alot of guys rotating in and out.

Around here, most guys I have seen are going back to work after being off for 8 months. Have you signed Book 2 in Pittsburg yet? I wouldn't waste any time.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

JUst signed book 2, in pittsburgh local 5! Any word on how long the wait is?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

any other book 2 guys out there from local 5, pittsburgh???


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey you need to get the Constitution and Rules for Local Unions and Councils Under Its Jurisdiction. You need to read it. You need to have a Traveling Card from your home local. You also need to have your ticket in your pocket, and your dues paid ahead. Then you can "transfer" your ticket.

I moved 5 states and bought a house and sat out for 5 months on book 2. The first job I took lasted 3 months. 

There is no rule on time you have to work in the local you want to transfer to. Some will tell you you have to wait your time, or you will be jamming/mashing your ticket. There is nothing in the Constitution that says you have to wait a year. I would say you need a job if one is available. You have to go before the E board, and then be voted in at a meeting. I would go to your locals meetings, participate in your LU, do your job, and put your ticket in. I did it, no problem.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok, but I in the mean time I just signed book 2.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

steelersman said:


> No, actually I couldn't stand English in high school. When it came to writing theses or any other types of papers I simply wouldn't turn anything in and collect a big fat zero. That's why I ended up failing 12 grade and getting a G.ood E.nough D.iploma. But I've always been naturally gifted I guess with spelling and grammar and it's a pet peeve of mine that I exagerate now that I know everyone thinks it's kind of funny.
> 
> So along with the help of Peter D, I like to point out others mistakes. :thumbup:


 
Try "exaggerate"


----------



## 134fisherman (Dec 13, 2008)

GOOD LUCK just checked out Jobs board Local 5 has 315 on Book 1 and 1252 on book 2,probley have a better chance getting work in Chicago with 2500 on book1!


----------



## 480volts (Feb 12, 2010)

The recieving local has priority whether they want to accept you or not. And why would you want to got to Pitt? I hope it isnt b/c they are proported to have lots of work b/c they DONT. Ive been on the road and i have been encountering a lot of brotheres that are doing that. they move to where all the work is and want to get on signing book 1. i disagree with it.


----------



## landers96 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bro, for being in the union you sure don't know much about it. Jamming your ticket into another local is as low as you can go. There called book I poachers. Most of the time these guys get 2 weeks and a day on a job because after 2 weeks you go to the bottom of the book. The right way to do it is go work book 2, make lots of friends and after a while petition the floor for ticket transfer. Then call your new friends and ask them to go to the meeting that your transfer will be voted at. Good luck getting out in pittsburgh though, I signed there back in spring of 09 at over 1200 deep and never got a call. If your looking for work clarksburgh, wv is putting out and they run a day book.


----------



## buck570 (Feb 14, 2010)

Three tried and true ways to transfer your ticket 1. Marry the BAs ugly daughter/sister 2. Become a state rep 3. Make a big donation to the BAs flower fund.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, I dont know much about the traveling part of the Union. The reason I'm moving is because my wife got transfered to Pitt, and I still need to work. Ive never signed in another local before.


----------



## bengie (Mar 9, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> Yes, I dont know much about the traveling part of the Union. The reason I'm moving is because my wife got transfered to Pitt, and I still need to work. Ive never signed in another local before.


 Go in and sign book 2, and good luck to you brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## mblix (Mar 21, 2010)

*bonding main disconnect*

What is the proper way to bond a 400 amp 4 w 3ph 480v knife style main disconnect. Out of the box the neutral is isolated from the can. Do I need a strap kit? Can the ground terminate on lug tap threaded to the disconnect can.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

mblix said:


> What is the proper way to bond a 400 amp 4 w 3ph 480v knife style main disconnect. Out of the box the neutral is isolated from the can. Do I need a strap kit? Can the ground terminate on lug tap threaded to the disconnect can.


 
What, hey mods can ya move this to the correct place, help a young gun out.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

:beta1:


----------

